
More Developers, More Problems - duck
https://singaporedatacompany.com/blog/more-developers-more-problems
======
wkearney99
This reminds me of the saying "getting 9 women pregnant won't get you a baby
in a month". Throwing more contributors at the problem is likewise unlikely to
hasten a superior outcome.

